
Learning new programming languages - webmasterraj
https://codelympics.io/blog/learning-new-programming-languages?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=hn_learning-new-programming-languages
======
ygol
there was a nice infographic I read from quora a while ago:
[http://carlcheo.com/startcoding](http://carlcheo.com/startcoding)

